# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] Paragon capture

## pumo

In config.xml 
<paragon_capture enabled="0" hide_overlay="1" />

But i have today start problem. TH today begin capture new paragon level.

Help me disable this.

----------


## Levithan

Is something wrong with &quot;config&quot; file to cancel auto screenshots ? (Is something wrong with "config" file to cancel auto screenshots ?)

----------


## Wasted74

> updated to 17.11.3.0 BETA for Diablo III 2.6.1.47710 (v7.3)
> - fixed blinking window after YEARS
> - fixed broken cooldown plugin
> - Paragon Capture plugin is enabled by default from now


Check for THud\plugins\Default\ParagonCapturePlugin.cs and disable it.

----------


## MrOne

In \plugins\User\PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin add this line:


```
Hud.TogglePlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>(false);
```

and change file extension to .cs

----------


## AutiwaOfficial

I added the lines:


```
			// disable parangon capture
			Hud.TogglePlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>(false);
```

in the section "public void Customize()"
then added the .cs extension. 

It doesn't change the fact that the HUD is hidden when I gain one parangon. Do I miss something?

[edit]
Yes, I missed something, Windows hide extension by default and my file was in fact named *.cs.txt. Windows beginner's error. 

BTW, I had to delete everything else this script had and put this line and this line only to get the expected result. 
[/edit]

----------


## julianjln007

mas em qual parte do arquivo?

----------


## knight84

// Disable Paragon Capture
Hud.TogglePlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>(false);


put this in PluginEnablerDisablerPlugin.cs

(should be in plugins/user)

----------


## Jembo

In this specific section:
public void Customize()
{
 // Disable Paragon Capture
Hud.TogglePlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>(false);
}

----------

